# Apple Parody in GTA4



## unni (May 5, 2008)

> *www.blogsmithmedia.com/www.tuaw.com/media/2008/05/2456293041_9dd8384536.jpg
> 
> What do the authors of Grand Theft Auto IV think about Apple users? Tossers. They've embedded a brilliant Apple parody into one of the Internet cafe computers in the game.
> Among other points, they take down Apple (called "Fruit") for being overpriced minimalism. A white shiny unit, superficially similar to the "i" sits next to a near-cinema display and readers are encouraged to "Think Fruit" and live in the Fruit Cocoon.
> ...


Source: *www.tuaw.com/2008/05/01/flickr-find-grand-theft-auto-hides-apple-and-iphone-parody/


----------



## abhinandh (May 5, 2008)

*www.comicguide.net/images/smilies/lol1.gif*www.comicguide.net/images/smilies/lol1.gif


----------



## ray|raven (May 5, 2008)

*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif


----------



## Chirag (May 5, 2008)

All Ego


----------



## x3060 (May 5, 2008)

gta games are really funny in their own way . .


----------



## Faun (May 5, 2008)

rofl 
all ego amigo


----------



## Pat (May 5, 2008)

Haha..Thats awesome


----------



## Hitboxx (May 5, 2008)

Cocoon...haha! Brilliant.


----------



## trublu (May 5, 2008)

*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/31a.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif


----------



## hullap (May 5, 2008)

lol,
im w8ing to see ayush


----------



## Pathik (May 5, 2008)

Hahaha.. ROFL!!!!!!
No buttons
No reception
No storage capacity
All EGO!!!!

Too good!


----------



## confused (May 5, 2008)

Rofl


----------



## napster007 (May 5, 2008)

Well it puts apple where it belongs!!


----------



## kumarmohit (May 5, 2008)

Think.
You are not thinking hard enough!

Superb, ROTFL!


----------



## fun2sh (May 5, 2008)

think fruit! 
lol


----------



## anispace (May 5, 2008)

damn! wth isnt this out for PC users?


----------



## unni (May 5, 2008)

Guys, check out this Linux Parody in GTA4


----------



## Plasma_Snake (May 5, 2008)

Well Somebody laid it out straight and let it all out
:roll:


----------



## ring_wraith (May 5, 2008)

There's a reason this game is the best GTA ever. This is it.


----------



## net_addict (May 5, 2008)

haha . brilliant . tfs .


----------



## confused (May 5, 2008)

hullap said:


> lol,
> im w8ing to see ayush


----------



## rthegr81 (May 6, 2008)

"No buttons, no reception, no storage capacity, all Ego!"

That is some innovation!
LOL


----------



## aryayush (May 6, 2008)

Yeah, we wrote about it on MacUser too. It's awesome, really. Few things are as amusing as video games with a great sense of humour. 

“No buttons. No reception. No storage capacity. All Ego.”

“THINK. You're not thinking hard enough.”

Those are particularly awesome.


----------



## ico (May 6, 2008)

*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif


----------



## The Conqueror (May 12, 2008)

Rofl


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 12, 2008)

awssome


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (May 12, 2008)

lolz...


----------



## swordfish (May 14, 2008)

Rofl....


----------

